# Toilet fills itself on own



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

My toilet fills by itself ever hour or so.
Every now and then I hear it filling itself. This is without anyone using it.
It's in the powder room so it rarely gets used anyhow.

I installed a new pump shaft thingy about a year ago. 

Could it be a crack in the rubber flapper?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> Could it be a crack in the rubber flapper?


That is what it is.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

someone let the bear out of the forest


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> My toilet fills by itself ever hour or so.
> Every now and then I hear it filling itself. This is without anyone using it.
> It's in the powder room so it rarely gets used anyhow.
> 
> ...


You need a new toilet, man. That toilet you have? Discontinued model! I have one on my truck that will warm those lumpy ol' buns while flushing your cares away!

For a small down payment and 12 equal monthly payments (we will figure it all out later), I will put your hairy butt on the Rolls Royce of toilets!

Just sign here while my assistant runs your card....


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> someone let the bear out of the forest


What in the world does that mean?


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Putty....you're quite the salesman!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Your flapper probably leaks or your flush valve seat either is damaged or fouled. Whatever the case, water is passing through the flush valve slowly. About "every hour or so" the tank level falls to the point at which your fill valve/ballcock opens and refills the tank. 9 times out of a ten this will simply be a failed flapper. 

Replace the flapper and inspect the surface of the flush valve seat (this is what the flapper rests on) for knicks or any kind of build up. Even a small amount of debris can cause the flapper to not seat properly. 

Once you think you have it fixed put some blue food coloring in the tank and leave. Come back in 15 minutes and look in the bowl, if the water is blue it is not repaired, if it is clear then everything should be ok. This of course assumes that you don't already have some of that blue colored toilet bowl cleaner in the tank. If you do, remove it and flush the toilet repeatedly until there is no blue in the bowl at that point go ahead and run your test.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

MattCoops said:


> What in the world does that mean?


LOL....Well the question you were asking was about as basic at a service call gets. So he was just being a wee bit sarcastic (rightly so) in the answer. But hay, look at the bright side next time...no matter what your problem with a toilet may be, you're instantly going to check the flapper:laughing:


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

JamesNLA said:


> Putty....you're quite the salesman!


It was the correct answer.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

turn water off at toilet, drain tank, remove old crappy flappy, clean seat with scotchbrite install new flappy. While you are at it put in new fluidmaster and ya got it. :}:}:}


----------

